
BIP: Hard Fork to Return Seized Silk Road Bitcoin to Ross Ulbricht - davidgerard
http://elaineou.com/2016/07/20/bitcoin-improvement-proposal-hard-fork-to-return-stolen-silk-road-bitcoin-to-ross-ulbricht/
======
znpy

        > Anyone who opposes this change, or doesn’t know about it,
        > or simply forgets to update their client software, can
        > excise themselves from the network.
        >
        >Thus, hard forks are the most democratic means of consensus on earth today.
    

I really don't agree. If you can't maintain yout non-forked version yourself,
you are basically _forced_ to agree. Otherwise, you'll be soon left out.

As soon as you are forced to upgrade, your client will be accepting such
transfers.

So here it goes: by pushing hard-forks of the software, the strength of
Bitcoin is basically being circumvented.

If this goes, Bitcoin is definitely dead.

I'm sorry for Ross Ulbricht for his loss, but we really should not be doing
this.

~~~
SanFranManDan
I don't know if this is sarcasm, but I believe the article is definitely
tongue in cheek to push the issue about where we should draw the line.

I completely agree with your comment. In my mind, cryptocurrencies offer no
real protection. The people that need protecting are the minority, but in
practice the people that will get protection are the majority.

People saying that they don't have to use the hard fork of ethereum are only
demonstrating the problems with the system.

In principle our government is designed to operate where the disenfranchised
are entitled to the same protection as the rich (whether or not that is
implemented well isn't really the point of this post).

Ethereum's response is "hey create a fork proposal and see if people will vote
on it". Its a bit like asking someone without much money to go get 51% of the
Americas vote so that a new law can be passed and he can get justice. Instead
I would rather have a set of rules that transactions are bound to and people
can't change after the fact (such a simple concept) that allow anyone to seek
justice.

With the rich on ethereum (I think I read 25% of the vote came from 1 person)
being able to retroactively changes laws, its far worse than most first-world
government structures today.

------
brokenmachine
I wish I could get my stolen MtGox bitcoin back.

